# sun tax



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

hi is anybody out there that is personally up to date on this tax on the use of solar panels ie anybody that has 'registered' their own panels etc.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

banana plant said:


> hi is anybody out there that is personally up to date on this tax on the use of solar panels ie anybody that has 'registered' their own panels etc.


"Sun tax" as a tax, has not been brought in yet (as far as I know), so no-one needs to do anything.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It has been put on hold, probably until after the next elections and should PP win then it is very likely to become law. I'm ready for this; I've made absolutely sure that my collar panels will not be detected: I've buried them.


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

thrax said:


> It has been put on hold, probably until after the next elections and should PP win then it is very likely to become law. I'm ready for this; I've made absolutely sure that my collar panels will not be detected: I've buried them.


good thinking, I cant bury mine as I use them to power my sunbed.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I have to be honest here, I have no idea at all what collar panels might be. I meant solar panels but my keyboard owns me....


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

thrax said:


> I have to be honest here, I have no idea at all what collar panels might be. I meant solar panels but my keyboard owns me....


lucky for you all the pedants on here where arguing over “dog’s mess” and “dogs mess”, out of interest without 'googling' what do you think it should be?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, if the mess is owned by the dog then it would be dog's mess, but with either a definite or indefinite article in front of it. If we are discussing a general state of affairs then it would be dogs mess. I think.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

thrax said:


> Well, if the mess is owned by the dog then it would be dog's mess, but with either a definite or indefinite article in front of it. If we are discussing a general state of affairs then it would be dogs mess. I think.


If it was a general state of affairs it would be dogs' mess, surely?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

thrax said:


> Well, if the mess is owned by the dog then it would be dog's mess, but with either a definite or indefinite article in front of it. If we are discussing a general state of affairs then it would be dogs mess. I think.


... then why is it dog*s* mess and not dog mess?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

snikpoh said:


> ... then why is it dog*s* mess and not dog mess?


It can be either, I believe. But seriously, I'm getting really worried about this dog and the mess he (or she) is creating. Something must be done and soon...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

thrax said:


> It can be either, I believe. But seriously, I'm getting really worried about this dog and the mess he (or she) is creating. Something must be done and soon...


We now have by-laws in the village about this and it gives the Policía Local something to do in addition to the new yellow lines and defined parking.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> We now have by-laws in the village about this and it gives the Policía Local something to do in addition to the new yellow lines and defined parking.


There must be a change of policy or something, as the town nearest to me is finally trying to combat the outrageous parking by the locals. Fixed cones have been put in place down the centre line to help prevent double parking, together with blue zones where you have to pay and best of all, the local police are actually patrolling around and booking badly or illegally parked cars. Never seen this before.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

el romeral said:


> There must be a change of policy or something, as the town nearest to me is finally trying to combat the outrageous parking by the locals. Fixed cones have been put in place down the centre line to help prevent double parking, together with blue zones where you have to pay and best of all, the local police are actually patrolling around and booking badly or illegally parked cars. Never seen this before.


We have blue zones in the town centre too, with parking wardens, and the Council have also installed bollards in several areas to prevent cars parking on the pavement - which for us, as pedestrians, is great. I hate having to walk in the road because the pavement is blocked by a parked car.

We've had byelaws obliging dog owners to pick up their pets' mess for years, though, and the problem is still almost as bad as ever.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

I clicked on this thread to read the latest about the tax on solar panels but it seems to be all about dog crap. Am I missing something?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The Skipper said:


> I clicked on this thread to read the latest about the tax on solar panels but it seems to be all about dog crap. Am I missing something?


Get a dog and join in ...!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Get a dog and join in ...!


Why does he need a dog - I haven't got one and I still find myself having to clear up dog crap from outside my house all the time!

Just one of those veering off at a tangent threads, Skipper, often happens! For a change I think it was the person who started the thread who took it off topic, though. I supposed he's entiitled.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I've got a dog, but conversations about dog crap don't thrill me, so
:focus:
I was listening to this on the radio, but had to go to work

*El autoconsumo eléctrico no regulado * *20 abr 2016*

Se calcula que en España hay unas 2.000 instalaciones de autoconsumo pero solo una veintena se ha inscrito en el registro oficial para el autoconsumo eléctrico. Hace unos días terminó el plazo para el registro oficial de esas instalaciones, al que obliga el real decreto sobre autoconsumo. Una circunstancia que sitúa fuera de la ley a miles de personas que, en su día, invirtieron en placas solares en sus casas. Hablamos de ello con* Jorge Morales Labra*, ingeniero industrial y miembro de la Plataforma por un Nuevo Modelo Energético (20/04/16).

Name of programme *España vuelta y vuelta. Link España vuelta y vuelta - El autoconsumo eléctrico no regulado, España vuelta y vuelta - RTVE.es A la Carta

*Look for "El autoconsumo eléctrico no regulado*"

*


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> Why does he need a dog - I haven't got one and I still find myself having to clear up dog crap from outside my house all the time!
> 
> Just one of those veering off at a tangent threads, Skipper, often happens! For a change I think it was the person who started the thread who took it off topic, though. I supposed he's entiitled.


it was me I did it !!!!!!


----------

